#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Haaren Inter@ctive 2004

## Klaaske

April 2004, net pas pics binnen [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] was voor ong. 2000 man




Rechterstack EAW850


Altijd Lazerus


Linkerstack + Fronttruss

*Zaterdag avond :*
Party Animal next Generation
Tropical Disco Show

*Zondag middag :*
Altijd Lazerus
Tropical Disco Show

*Geluid*
DDA Interface FOH
1 1/2 EAW850 set (3x SB 3x KF per kant)
Carver PT serie ampracks
Axys TMF 212 Floors
Turbosound TFM Floors

*Licht*
6 x Martin Mac300
24x Martin Mac250
8x Fourbar Par56
2x Strand 2Kwers front
Prolyte H30 en H40

----------


## pro`d`user

Ziet er goed uit, heb je wat meer foto's?

----------


## Rieske

Waarom is er gekozen voor Par 56's voor front ? En waarom staan de 2 Kw's niet aan tijdens het optreden ? Ook jammer dat het podium een rommelige indruk geeft (flightcase in het midden op foto 3). Dat met die circeltrussen ziet er leuk uit.

----------


## AJB

Geef eens wat meer overview foto's... Ben erg benieuwd waar jij die 30 macjes kwijt bent geraakt, op de foto's zie ik ze niet terug (althans niet in dat aantal)...

----------


## Klaaske

Die case en andere zooi was van Altijd Lazerus, zaterdagavond was het podium niet zo rommelig. Die 30 macs. Er hangen er 8 in de zaal in een trusskooi, en 22 op het podium. 10 per kant van die bogen-rig en 2 achter de disco.Waarom er zoveel headjes hangen? Werd om gevraagt.. Meer echt duidelijk foto's heb ik niet

----------


## Rieske

Oké, maar waarom die Par 56's en 2 Kw's die uit staan ?

----------


## Klaaske

Kweenie, misschien stonden ze net uit. De foto's die er ook staan zijn van Zondagmiddag. Foto's van Zaterdagavond zijn er bijna geen.

----------


## AJB

Waar heb je het licht mee aangestuurd ?

----------


## Klaaske

Martin Lightjockey PC met een 2532 Direct Acces controller.

----------


## rinus bakker

Interessante rigging...
wat is de toelaatbare last op het puntje van zo'n schuine 'zeildraagschoor' (ik heb geen idee hoe je zo'n stok noemt in de tentenbouw.)

Als het een beetje waait heb je in elk geval voor 'moving lights' voor een zeer concurrende prijs.

----------


## Rieske

Oké (toch effe door zeuren  :Smile:  want ik heb nog steeds geen antwoord op de vraag); WAAROM heb je Par 56's gebruikt in de front ?

----------


## MSSS

Heb je misschien ook nog wat foto's van het gebruikte materiaal ( ampracken,mengtafel,lichttafel enz) vind ik altijd wel leuk om te zien.

----------


## PowerSound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rieske_
> 
> Oké (toch effe door zeuren  want ik heb nog steeds geen antwoord op de vraag); WAAROM heb je Par 56's gebruikt in de front ?



Is dat nu ZO fout ?

----------


## Klaaske

Nee geen foto's van. Voor die Par56's is gekozen omdat die op DMX balken zaten en anders aparte dimmerracken mee moesten sleuren om Par64's aan te sturen.

----------


## LJ Tom

Een klein vraagje:

Op de eerste foto zie ik de rechter stack EAW staan, maar bij de ene topkast zit het EAW logo aan de onderkant terwijl bij de topkast erlang het aan de bovenkant staat. Normaal staat het aan de onderkant, dus dat zou betekeken dat een van de kasten omgekeerd staat en je laagmid - mid - hoog tov de andere kasten anders staan? Kan dit of staat de gril er gewoon onderste boven op, of steekt er een reden achter?

----------


## Rieske

> citaat:Powersound: Is dat nu ZO fout ?



Ik heb niet beweert dat dit fout is dus leg mij geen woorden in de mond [V]
Maar je mag mij uitleggen wat je met 300 watt lampen aan frontlicht kunt toevoegen als je er 2 Kw's naast hebt hangen. 

Is Is dat ZO'n vreemde vraag ?

----------


## PowerSound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rieske_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Powersound: Is dat nu ZO fout ?
> ...



Sorry, maar dat leek echt zo !

----------


## Iko

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Tom_
> 
> Een klein vraagje:
> 
> Op de eerste foto zie ik de rechter stack EAW staan, maar bij de ene topkast zit het EAW logo aan de onderkant terwijl bij de topkast erlang het aan de bovenkant staat. Normaal staat het aan de onderkant, dus dat zou betekeken dat een van de kasten omgekeerd staat en je laagmid - mid - hoog tov de andere kasten anders staan? Kan dit of staat de gril er gewoon onderste boven op, of steekt er een reden achter?



Wordt wel eens gedaan om vooraan ook hoog te krijgen en niet alleen maar midlaag omdat die onderin de kast zit. Als je 1 kasje dan omkeerd heb je meteen je hoog tegen t oor aan [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]


Greetz

----------


## LJ Tom

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iko_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Tom_
> ...



Ik heb inderdaad wel eens gehoord dat men dit doet, maar dan is dat met meerdere toppen zodat je:

-laagmid-
  -mid-
 -hoog-

 -hoog-
  -mid-
-laagmid-

-bas-

krijgt....
Maar is het niet als je dit moet doen bij alle kasten dan gelijk??

Normaal als je vooraan wat geluid wil, zetten ze toch enkele kleine fullrange kastje op oorhoogte.....?

----------


## Klaaske

Dit is niet gebeurt bij deze setup hóór. De grillen van deze kasten zijn gewoon niet gelijk.

----------


## badboyscrew

goh bekend lichtontwerp  :Big Grin:

----------


## JBL-QSC-DBX

Ha TDS,

kep wat vrienden in Haaren en die hebben weer goed genoten dat weekend! Is die EAW set van jullie zelf of gehuurd? Zal zeker wel zat zijn voor zo'n tent. Wij stonden met Hemelvaart in een tent (niet zo groot: 10 bij 30) met een enkele Master VP-3, die gaat toch helemaal open, niet echt headroom om het zo maar te zeggen.

Maarre, ik heb meer foto's gevonden op: http://www.haaren-interactive.nl en die 30 heads hangen er zeker wel! Mooie show. Heel creatief met die bogen zo in een tent, maak je toch nog iets moois van zo'n tent.

Succes verder en de groeten van Joris

----------


## Klaaske

1 stackje is van ons, en een hele set is van HWS uit Veen, waar we met grotere feesten veel samen mee doen.

----------


## Bats

was wel leuk feestje idd, alleen de 2000 man lang niet gehaald op zaterdagavond, verder ok wel mooi het front trussje dmv. spanbanden vastgeknoopt aant dak :P en nog maar te zwijgen over de beamert 
maaar de sjow was wel lache ondanks de achtjes die de macs draaiden :P

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Bats_
> 
> 
> maaar de sjow was wel lache ondanks de achtjes die de macs draaiden :P



Wat maakt dat nou weer uit of de headjes achtjes draaien??

Ik doe liever een mooie soepel lopende shape uit de generator programmeren dan zelf allemaal lossen stappen te programmeren waardoor de shape nooit zo vloeiend word...

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lazy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Bats_
> ...



Als ze dat de hele avond doen kan ik me voorstellen dat het snel saai wordt  :Smile:

----------


## Iko

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Tom_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Iko_
> ...



Normaal zet je ze dan 
hoog 
mid
midlaag

midlaag 
mid 
hoog

Zodat je midlaag een beetje goed kan koppelen. Heb ik me laatst laten vertellen [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] Wat ik ook geloof en eens uit ga proberen.

Of je kan idd een klein setje op het podium zetten voor de eerste rijen. Maar dit is een goedkopere oplossing..

Greetzzz Iko

----------


## LJ Tom

Zou kunnen, maar dacht dat het de bedoeling was om het hoog te "bundelen" maw dat je een "Long throw" creeert. Maar dit dient niet zodat men voor voor het podium geluid heeft....

----------


## PowerSound

Hoog laten koppelen is echt moeilijk. Je afstand tussende drivers is te groot, ben je dan beter zoals ik zegt om je MIDLAAG secties samen te plaatsten.

----------


## Iko

> citaat:_Geplaatst door PowerSound_
> 
> Hoog laten koppelen is echt moeilijk. Je afstand tussende drivers is te groot, ben je dan beter zoals ik zegt om je MIDLAAG secties samen te plaatsten.



Daarom zei ik ook idd..
hoog mid midlaag - midlaag mid hoog...

----------


## LJ Tom

Ja kan best worden gedaan. Ligt eraan met welke banden je het wil doen, of hoog of midlaag. 
Ik heb enkel het met hoog weten doen, zoals hier op de foto:



maar neemt niet weg dat je het ook met midlaag kan doen.

----------


## Klaaske

HAHAHAHAHA, leukk gegoogelt

----------


## PowerSound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Iko_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door PowerSound_
> ...



Oops een O'tje vergeten achter de Ik (=&gt; zoals ikO zegt )  :Big Grin:

----------


## Iko

Hier is toch ook het midlaag gekoppeld? Of zitten de connectors aan de onderkant van de kasjes? Zoals iemand net ook al zei.. Hoog koppeld niet omdat het midden te verweg van elkaar zit.

Greetzz Iko

----------


## LJ Tom

Connectors zitten aan de onderkant, ter hoogte ongeveer van de onderste handvatten van die "kastjes"..

----------


## DidierB

Vergis ik me, of hangt daar 853 tussen? De bovenste rij kasten is alleszins een ander type dan de rijen eronder...


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## badboyscrew

zijn gewoon de KF-850 T's de onderste rij  zijn de SB-850 oftewel de subjes

----------


## Iko

Nee hij bedoelt dat de aller bovenste rij iets anders is .. Downfill is het niet volgens mij, want dat hang je niet bovenaan...

Greetzz Iko

----------


## LJ Tom

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DidierB_
> 
> Vergis ik me, of hangt daar 853 tussen? De bovenste rij kasten is alleszins een ander type dan de rijen eronder...
> 
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Beghin Didier
> Ampli bvba



Ja dacht ik ook al, denk dat je gelijk hebt. De 853 2-weg kast met hoog en mid.

Maar denk dat we redelijk ver offtopic aan het gaan zijn :-D

----------


## Jeroen

Even een bericht via mij van Gertjan (Tropical Discoshow)

Ik zie dat Jaap hier een hoop kletst over tds (tropical discoshow)
Nou, Jaap werkt niet bij ons(is een paar keer meegeweest) en voor wat hij over Haaren Interactive schreef of op vragen beantwoorde is dik onvoldoende. Hiervoor krijgt ie een 4. Hij heeft daar alleen maar als gast rond gelopen dus dan kan je ook alleen maar gokken als je iets gevraagd wordt. Jaapie, bemoei je niet met iets waar je geen verstand van hebt of overleg even met ons. Groeten Gertjan ( en leer even het verschil tussen een par 56 en een 64)

----------


## MC Party

> citaat:Ik zie dat Jaap hier een hoop kletst over tds (tropical discoshow)



Valt wel mee toch? Hij laat alleen een paar foto's zien.




> citaat:Nou, Jaap werkt niet bij ons(is een paar keer meegeweest) en voor wat hij over Haaren Interactive schreef of op vragen beantwoorde is dik onvoldoende. Hiervoor krijgt ie een 4.



Vul aan zou ik zeggen.




> citaat:Hij heeft daar alleen maar als gast rond gelopen dus dan kan je ook alleen maar gokken als je iets gevraagd wordt.



Ow ik dacht dat mensen ogen hebben... denk dat wanneer je daar rondgelopen hebt je toch wel (grotendeels) kan zien wat er stond neem ik aan.




> citaat:Jaapie, bemoei je niet met iets waar je geen verstand van hebt of overleg even met ons. Groeten Gertjan ( en leer even het verschil tussen een par 56 en een 64)



Ik dacht dat fouten maken menselijk is, maargoed wie ben ik... 

Dat Jaap daar rondgelopen heeft ipv geholpen is daar aan toe, maar om hem nu meteen ff de grond in te trappen op een forum is toch wel een teken van laag niveau [xx(]

----------


## jans

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Interessante rigging...
> wat is de toelaatbare last op het puntje van zo'n schuine 'zeildraagschoor' (ik heb geen idee hoe je zo'n stok noemt in de tentenbouw.)
> 
> Als het een beetje waait heb je in elk geval voor 'moving lights' voor een zeer concurrende prijs.



Ja als ik zulks zie begint het mij ook te kriebelen. Kan me niet voorstellen dat de tent hier op berekend is.

----------


## jans

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jeroen_
> 
> Even een bericht via mij van Gertjan (Tropical Discoshow)
> 
> Ik zie dat Jaap hier een hoop kletst over tds (tropical discoshow)
> Nou, Jaap werkt niet bij ons(is een paar keer meegeweest) en voor wat hij over Haaren Interactive schreef of op vragen beantwoorde is dik onvoldoende. Hiervoor krijgt ie een 4. Hij heeft daar alleen maar als gast rond gelopen dus dan kan je ook alleen maar gokken als je iets gevraagd wordt. Jaapie, bemoei je niet met iets waar je geen verstand van hebt of overleg even met ons. Groeten Gertjan ( en leer even het verschil tussen een par 56 en een 64)



Dan kun je ons vast ook vertellen hoe het dan wel zit met de EAW stacks.

----------


## Klaaske

En dan blijft als enige argument het verschil tussen een p56 en p64 over, wat ik op 5 meter verschil niet zie, en ach..licht zuigt  :Big Grin: 

En zou ik in de gelegenheid worden genomen om nog iets daarmee te maken moeten hebben zou ik het niet eens doen gezien de veiligheid van de rigging. Kan er verder wel over doorzeuren maar zo lang er niks verkeerd gaat ziet men dat toch niet als onwetende

Vind dat sommige dingen nogal overdreven gezegd worden, maar dat kan ook niet via het forum gezegd worden, maar mits  GJ dat nodig vind. Be my guest

Ga nu weer in de zon liggen  :Big Grin: [8D]

----------

